# G20 mirrors on a sentra?



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

Will g20 mirrors fit on a b14 sentra, and if they do, are they the same fold away mirrors on the sunnys?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

p_reed said:


> Will g20 mirrors fit on a b14 sentra, and if they do, are they the same fold away mirrors on the sunnys?


I don't think they are a direst bolt on. You can however get the JDM power folding mirros for the B14.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

don't mean to pirate the thread, but has anyone considered (or tried) putting a turn signal in your mirrors? y'know, M3 style?


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

i saw a mexican try and do that to a riced out focus once.....i looked really shitty, but thean agin so did the rest of the car........

But for real, thats what i was asking if the g20 mirrors were the same as the flding b14 mirrors.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

p_reed said:


> i saw a mexican try and do that to a riced out focus once.....i looked really shitty, but thean agin so did the rest of the car........
> 
> But for real, thats what i was asking if the g20 mirrors were the same as the flding b14 mirrors.


no they arnt. about the turn signal tho i belive if done right you could make it look good by using individual LED'S


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

oh for sure though. it is very possible for the leds to look good on the mirror. i mwas just making a joke abot ignorance.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

a old issue of lowrider euro they had a tech article on how to do that. but i would just try to flush mount some led side markers into the mirrors if i was to try it. where would you get those jdm sunny mirrors from. one idea i had was to try to get some mirrors off the new altimas and just modify the base for them to fit.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

p_reed said:


> *i saw a mexican * try and do that to a riced out focus once.....i looked really shitty, but thean agin so did the rest of the car........
> 
> But for real, thats what i was asking if the g20 mirrors were the same as the flding b14 mirrors.


?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> ?


whats the "?" for?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> whats the "?" for?



The *I saw a Mexican part*.. that's not right to single out a persons race just because their car looked like crap. There are people in EVERY race that make their cars look like crap, not just Mexicans... Haven't you ever watched Rice My Ride..oops, I meant Pimp My Ride?!


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> The *I saw a Mexican part*.. that's not right to single out a persons race just because their car looked like crap. There are people in EVERY race that make their cars look like crap, not just Mexicans... Haven't you ever watched Rice My Ride..oops, I meant Pimp My Ride?!


thank you, hahahahahhaahahh rice my ride


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

rice like this? :thumbup:
side note: p.reed, why do you make an anti ricer joke in every post you make? we get it your not a fan........... :fluffy:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> rice like this? :thumbup:
> side note: p.reed, why do you make an anti ricer joke in every post you make? we get it your not a fan........... :fluffy:


page cannot be displayed


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> page cannot be displayed



Ditto...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well then he took it off :thumbdwn: it was p.reeds pic


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> well then he took it off :thumbdwn: it was p.reeds pic



Oh well...maybe next time.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=75969


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=75969



he took the pic off


----------

